# Yum....bacon results



## phogi (Jan 20, 2012)

So, I washed the bacon off today, let it dry in the fridge, and could not wait...so I carved off a strip, cut it into lardons, and used it in my stirfry.

Best.

Bacon

EVAR!

Man it was soooooo good.

So good I kinda don't want to smoke it. Any problems with just curing, no smoking?


----------



## scooper (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## ronald (Jan 20, 2012)

smoke it 90 degreas 6 to 8 hrs even better


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2012)

Curing without smoking is fine...Let it dry in your refrigerator for a couple of days on a Rack in some type of container...Then freeze it in smaller portions...If you rub it now with some Black Pepper you will have Bacon similar to Italian Pancetta...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2012)

Whatever you decide, remember to take some photo's!


----------

